# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Κώστας Γάκης

## Polyneikos

Απο τους αθλητές που τραβάγανε την προσοχή στους αγώνες που συμμετείχε, ήταν ο* Κώστας Γάκης.

*



Τον θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά  από τα Πανελλήνια του 2008 και 2010 στην NABBA, καθώς επίσης και στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB το 2010 στην Θεσσαλονίκη.
Σε κάποιες προετοιμασίες τον ετοίμαζε ο Μανωλης Καραμανλάκης.



Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είχε καιρό να εμφανιστεί και πιστευα ότι το παράτησε το αγωνιστικο κομμάτι. Φετος έμαθα ότι θα κατέβει στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB.

Από το Πανελλήνιο της NABBA το 2008 στην Χρυσούπολη.
Διακρίνεται και ο νικητής της κατηγορίας, Τασος Μηνίδης (O Γάκης πήρε την 2η θέση)



Από το Πανελλήνιο της NABBA το 2010 στην Κατερίνη.
Διακρίνεται και ο νικητής της κατηγορίας, Γιάννης Αναγνώστου, ο Γάκης πήρε την 2η θέση
Την απονομή κάνει ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα απο την πρώτη φορα που είδα τον Κώστα με εντυπωσίασε , γιατι κατέβαινε σε αρκετούς αγώνες της ΝΑΒΒΑ όπως και στην Χρυσούπολη που είχα διοργανώσει και ήταν πλήρης αθλητης απο όλες τις απόψεις , μακάρι αν το θέλει να έχει ανάλογη συνέχεια γιατι έχει τα προσόντα να ανέβει πολύ ψηλά  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Αγωνίστηκα μαζί του το 2010 στη συμπρωτεύουσα και ήταν σε δαιμονιώδη φόρμα.Ρώτησα τον τότε προπονητή του Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη,γιατί μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση από τα αποδυτήρια.Τελικά κατέλαβε τη 2η θέση στα +90 κιλά της ΕΟΣΔ.

----------


## NASSER

Πολύ καλός αθλητής και σεμνό παιδί. Από όσο γνωρίζω γυμνάζεται συστηματικά και έχει αξιόλογο παρουσιαστικό αθλητή. Ο Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης συνεχίζει να τον συμβουλεύει καθώς ο Γάκης τον εκτιμάει ιδιαίτερα.
Ελπίζω πως θα τον δούμε σύντομα επί σκηνής!

----------


## Polyneikos

Νασσερ θα παίξει στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

'Αλλη μια φώτο από το Olympus Grand Prix 2010

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Τα παρακάτω αφιέρωμα του Κώστα, στην επανέκδοση του περιοδικού Bodybuilding & Fitness
τεύχος Νο18-Μάιος 2016, προαναγγέλλει την συμμετοχή του στους αγώνες της ΕΟΣΔ.

Ο *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* του εύχεται καλή επιτυχία!

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------

